# Tortoise YAWNING! Pics! Post YOURS



## oliviaTORTOISE (Oct 11, 2013)

I love to see things that tortoises do that are so CUTE! I happened to have my phone out while little Liv was yawning! Thought it was cute! Any unexpected cuteness to would like to share?  thanks


----------



## fOrKyAnDpRoUd (Oct 11, 2013)

I did the same thing cept I edited mine to make it look like he's breathing fire!

Its weird how he doesn't close his eyes lol!

Nice job!


----------



## lkwagner (Oct 11, 2013)

I just saw largest sulcata yawn for the first time the other day! I will try and get a picture


----------



## AnnV (Oct 11, 2013)

Ann from CT


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 11, 2013)

Not sure it constitutes a yawn â€¦but how about credit for â€œ wide openâ€ â€¦


----------



## oliviaTORTOISE (Oct 12, 2013)

Hey! I love y'all's picks! Super cute!!  keep them coming!!!


----------



## mikeh (Oct 12, 2013)

sent from mobile device using TFO app


----------



## oliviaTORTOISE (Oct 12, 2013)

Mikeh!
Super cute tortoise and picture you have there! Thanks for sharing! [TURTLE][TURTLE]


----------

